# Tate in the ICU



## FozziesMom (Jun 23, 2010)

I am so sorry to hear about poor Tate. Please keep us posted on his progress. You are *not* a bad poodle mom.


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

poor baby. Finn and I will keep good healing thoughts for the little man


----------



## Karma'sACat (Jun 1, 2010)

You are not a bad poodle mom. We are sending tons of good thoughts and vibes to Tate, you and A.


----------



## Lilah+Jasper (May 13, 2010)

Oh No - poor little Tate. We are pulling for him (((hug)))

I understand the $700 sticker shock. Jasper is having medical issues right now too. Since Sunday night we have spent $900 and it's not over yet. I am so worried and sick about his prognosis that I haven't the energy to post about it here yet. No insurance here either...


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

So sorry to hear about poor Tate! Sending you lots of good thoughts and prayers for Tate. I know how hard this is, hang in there, we'll all be mentally pulling for you and Tate.


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

I am so sorry to hear about Tate, hang in there and please keep us posted.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

So very sorry to hear this - sending lots of good thought from all of us.


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

Oh Spencer, I feel sick at the thought of Tate being so sick! Fingers and toes crossed he pulls through whatever this is! You are NOT a bad Poodle mom at all, so get that thought right out of your mind (I know it's hard, we all play the blame game.)

I totally feel your sticker shock. My little incident with Darcy before the holidays cost me $500... But at this point Tate's all that matters. He's where he needs to be, and I'm hoping you'll see a huge recovery once he gets hydrated and comfortable.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

I'm so sorry he's ill! It's not your fault! He'll pull through and recover quickly, you'll see


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

Oh no poor tate. 

I had the same thing happen with a cat of mine (and just last month a bird) sometimes they don't show anything is wrong until they are SICK. you are NOT a bad mom ((((HUGS))))


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear about Tate! I sent you a PM... You all are in my prayers!

Barb


----------



## Spencer (Oct 7, 2009)

Doing much better but not out of the woods yet. He is eating and even pooped in the cage lol. 

The vet is thinking ibd as to why he has always been so skinny. More tests.  and he will have to stay overnight, buy I would rather him stay and be watched than something happen at home tonight.

They still have him on fluids and are monitoring him because his numbers are off still. But they let me see him mow that he is up and my mom went to the bathroom to wash her hands and she said he is sitting in the corner or the cage watching the door, most likely waiting for me to come back. 

I... Er... White lied to the vey and didn't tell her he has been eating all raw (told her he has been eating a little of it) because she looked at me like I was crazy.


----------



## CelticKitti (Jul 1, 2010)

Glad to hear he's doing a little better!! All of us, dogs and humans, are sending lots of healing thoughts to Tate!


----------



## pudlemom (Apr 16, 2010)

Poor Tate my thoughts are with you,fingers crossed for a qiuick recovery.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Ohhhhh Spencer.. I will be praying for your little man. I hope he has a full and speedy recovery and is as good as new in a flash. Poor wee guy, and poor you. I know what it is like fretting and worrying. Just know we are all pulling for him.


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

I hope Tate is doing okay now. You must be super worried but hang in there, Tate needs you!


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

I am glad he is doing better and hopefully continues. Poor boy.


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

I am glad that Tate is doing better and hope that he continues on the road to recovery. :hug:


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

Poor little Tate!!! How horrible!! I gasped when i read your post. Im so sorry!! Did they pose any guesses on what caused his dramatic and rapid decline? IMHA, Addisons, anything? I hope he pulls out of this and can come home soon!!


----------



## Poodlelvr (Mar 13, 2010)

Prayers for you and Tate.


----------



## flufflvr (Mar 20, 2010)

Sending prayers and positive thoughts your way! I hope he's home in your arms soon!


----------



## debjen (Jan 4, 2010)

sending good thoughts


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

Oh no....so stressful! Hope things work out, these dogs are loved family members and it hurts to see them hurt. Hoping to hear better news.


----------



## Spencer (Oct 7, 2009)

My head is a bit foggy now, I will have to look up stuff on Addisons, as I'm not sure what the markers would be. What is the other thing? Right now the vet is interested in getting his numbers up and then figuring out from there what is wrong. 

He went home with the vet tonight as their night nurse quit, and she wanted him to be watched. I got to hold him before they closed and love on him, and they were glad go see him soaking the love up. He did his groan thing, and wobbly put his head on my shoulder, and sneak attacked me a few kisses (IN the mouth)! He didn't want to go back in the cage and I had to put him in twice because he dive bombed out back to me the first time. My sweet boy. 

He is having trouble retaining heat (a common little dog problem I was told), and is still very wobbly. We'll see what tomorrow brings. Hopefully only something wonderful... And maybe a money tree in my back yard!  tonight I will go to bed worried, but I'll be going to bed happier than I expected to this morning. (Even the ICU nurse told me she is surprised at his progress and that it eas looking very bleak this morning.)

Thank you all for your well wishes!


----------



## flufflvr (Mar 20, 2010)

Spencer said:


> My head is a bit foggy now, I will have to look up stuff on Addisons, as I'm not sure what the markers would be. What is the other thing? Right now the vet is interested in getting his numbers up and then figuring out from there what is wrong.


When they do the electrolyte test, if his sodium and potassium are at the wrong ratio, it means he has typical Addisons. If the ratio is right, but when they do the ACTH stimulation test it comes out positive, then he has atypical Addisons. Liberty's first symptoms were that she stopped eating, got diarrhea, and was lethargic. She also became really weak. If it is Addison's you want them to find it ASAP, because if treatment starts right away, it's a lot easier for them to bounce back.

As to the money tree. . . geez, I wish I had one myself. I'm so grateful for modern technology and medical advances. Our animals' quality of life is so much higher because of it, but it's so hard when that new and improved animal health care rivals the cost of human health care but without the same financial resources.

Hope he's feeling better soon!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I am so glad to hear he is a better, and you obviously have an excellent and caring vet. Keeping up the good vibes, and hoping for a quick diagnosis and good prognosis.


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

Praying for a complete and speedy recovery for little Spencer and a quiet, hopeful spirit for you.


----------



## Spencer (Oct 7, 2009)

He did good through the night and gets to come home today at 5. I am supposed to keep him calm and mainly away from the others. Which means this dog is going to be even more spoiled because I am not letting him out of my sight!

As of right now I have to bring him back on Tuesday for a fast test on his digestive tract but she doesn't feel comfortable fasting him right now. 

I feel like we have dodged a bullet this time and hope we can quickly figure out what is really wrong with him, and hopefully not have to eat the darn Science Diet I/D!

I will update if necessary today, but will definitely update when he is home!


----------



## ziggylu (Jun 26, 2010)

Glad he had a good night and will come home today! Good news!


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

Great news Spencer, sounds like he has bounced back so quickly from yesterday morning. What a relief! Fingers crossed for a quick diagnosis and solution to whatever is going on with him.


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

Glad he's perked up and doing well. 

There are other options then Science diet if it is a bowel thing. God knows my IBS dog was horrid until i put him on raw. we haven't had asingle flare up off his food in 8 years 

Lots o jingles for mr Tate


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Such good news - what is the vet recommending you feed him on for the time being?


----------



## Spencer (Oct 7, 2009)

Cdnjennga said:


> Great news Spencer, sounds like he has bounced back so quickly from yesterday morning. What a relief! Fingers crossed for a quick diagnosis and solution to whatever is going on with him.


He definitely has! Yesterday morning was so grim and I think no one was really expecting him to wake up or even ever be fully mobile again. At this point he is still wobbly, and he may never be sure on his feet... but I will take a wobbly Tate over no Tate at all. Last night was definitely a terrible look into a sad future because my sweet monkey wasn't at the house driving me crazy. (A and I have started working out regularly, and Tate HATES for me to work out. He goes crazy and for example, while doing push ups, will come try and lick my face and sit by my head.)

The big question right now is... why was his blood sugar so low... hence the tests on Tuesday.

In a really odd... ODD... way, it made me feel good that even the ICU nurse - whom is a seasoned veteran! - was so pleasantly surprised.

---------------

The sad thing, though... is that yesterday there was another poodle in the ICU that had been in a coma since 11:30 that morning when she had a grand mal seizure and had been paddling all day (which... I didn't know that was anything until they told me about that dog... Tate was doing that when I first found him) and had finally stopped at 6 pm. They were glad so she could get some rest, but it wasn't looking good for her.

I hope she is still there today when I go to pick my boyo up and I hope she is doing much better. She was to stay the night by herself in the ICU  but one of the awesome vet techs decided he was going to stay as late as he could with her so he could turn on/off her heating pad as needed and watch for anything. Yesterday wasn't a good day for poodles in my town, it seems.


----------



## Spencer (Oct 7, 2009)

neVar said:


> Glad he's perked up and doing well.
> 
> There are other options then Science diet if it is a bowel thing. God knows my IBS dog was horrid until i put him on raw. we haven't had asingle flare up off his food in 8 years
> 
> Lots o jingles for mr Tate





fjm said:


> Such good news - what is the vet recommending you feed him on for the time being?


Right now he is eating canned Science Diet I/D. He loves it too, that little brat.

I REALLY don't want to feed him this, but haven't researched my options yet. I might get enough to cover him until Tuesday when he has his tests. Saying that though, I am nervous to switch him to anything because I don't want this to happen again.

Really, the happiest his little poops have been have been while I fed him home cooked or raw. But I'm sure that will get the same sort of nasty reaction when I lied and said he OCCASIONALLY gets raw.


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

Definatly at this point i WOULD NOT be doing any thing different food wise. 

Personally? i don't tell most vets my dogs get raw until they go WOW what do you feed their teeth are great and they look fabuslous and WOW 8 years of IBD with NO flare ups? what meds is he on?


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

Great news. I am glad that little man Tate is doing better and you are taking him home. I know you hate feeding him science diet, but just stick with it till the test results come in. You don't want to upset his balance. A lot of vets hate raw, but most of them have nothing against home cooked. You might want to speak to your vet about home made diet and what you could feed instead of I/D. When he is better and you know what's going on with him, you'll have plenty of opportunity to switch him back to raw.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

*Spencer:* Just got on the forum for the first time in a couple of days and my heart sank to my heels when I read your initial post on Tate being in the ICU. I am SO glad he's doing better and is back home with you where he belongs. I am also SO SORRY I wasn't there to offer my support during the crisis along with all the other members; I must never roam so far from a computer again! I so hope your little man will be soon be completely well and up to his usual impish antics. I can't wait to hear what the vet determines to be the cause of his sudden illness. You are an amazingly devoted poodle mom and your little "monkey" knows he can count on you and he loves you to pieces, as you do him. Never, ever discount the power of love. I'll be keeping a good thought for you and him and will be on the look out for good news. I will also from now on read "bad news posts" starting at the end so I can quickly find out if there's a happy ending, just glad things have improved. Smooch Tate for me, please!


----------



## Spencer (Oct 7, 2009)

So I researched a bit (while procrastinating filling out my CareCredit application!) and not surprisingly I'm finding a lot of hate towards SD I/D. 

I read that a good alternative that some vets go for is feeding a bland diet (chicken or beef and rice) because that is pretty much what I/D is. I don't doubt I will come home with a few cans of I/D but I hope to switch him soon. 

We fed my mom's grey that had a few strokes I/D and K/D when she was finally able to come home from the ER Vets, and she loved them... up until she got even a bit better (at which point she was fed home made). And then she refused to eat them and my parents had a case of each left! That bratty girl!


----------



## Feralpudel (Jun 28, 2010)

I certainly wouldn't feed ID (or any SD) long-term, but it does seem to be very palatable to convalescing dogs. And as you probably realize, it is important that Tate eat right now to regain his strength, so if he'll eat it... I've also had a vet tell me that home-cooked chicken breast and rice are a perfectly acceptable substitute.


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Home-cooked chicken and rice seems like a winner. On another forum, someone said that raw is still ok, though you may want to stick to the proteins that are easier to digest.


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

One more idea on the food front. When Darcy was having his stomach issues and not eating just before the holidays, the vet said to fry up extra lean beef and give it to him. She said it was easier on the stomach than chicken or turkey, and that most dogs wouldn't be able to resist it. It's important that it be as lean as possible though, as too much fat can upset them.

It worked for Darcy! It turned out to be the first meal he ate/ kept down for 48 hours.


----------



## Spencer (Oct 7, 2009)

He's home!

When the vet tech walked in the exam room where I was waiting with this shaggy little dog that couldn't contain his excitement and set him on the table, the first thing that came to mind was the little floppy mess I found yesterday. What a turn around. He stumbled over to me and immediately started licking my hands and face until I picked him up, then he curled in a little ball and contentedly sat in my arms while I was being told his release orders.

If it were at all possible, he seems skinnier than he did before. And defintely more frail. He isn't super sure on his feet right now, and has already slipped and fallen twice. I was told to expect this and that it may or may not be long term or even permanent. Right now he is on the "new" couch in his doggy snuggy to get warm. The tech told me they had him on a heat pad AND had a sweater on him in the ICU because he is just still so cold. I laughed and told him not to worry that Tate has one too many sweaters at home so keeping him warm here won't be a problem.

We came home with 2.5 cans of wet I/D and the small bag of dry I/D. He is refusing to even entertiain the idea of eating the dry even with a warm water gravy, so I figure I'll probably have to buy a few more cans before I try him on plain rice and chicken or even lean beef (thanks for the suggestion Jenn!). TQ is overjoyed at the fact that he doesn't like the dry, as I gave her what little I had offered him because it was going to go bad anyway. She seems to enjoy the cardboard taste I'm sure it has! 

As for the bill? Well, I have a new appreciation for this vet. She is one in a practice of 5 or 6, and while REALLY WEIRD, I think I will request her from now on. I think I got a huge discount on almost every test, because I know for a fact that when I paid my $200 deposit, the woman told me the bill was already $247 and some change. They ran even more tests and did several other blood smears after the fact and my final bill is just under $300... as well as I wasn't charged for the food he ate while he was there OR the dextrose solution they gave him. And to top that off even more? The tech that has been awesome through this told me when I was picking him up that the vets RARELY take home animals. Of which Dr. Mac did last night with Tate, and for free. Seems like I owe her one... or several!

I feel so lucky to have him back and doing better. I go in at 8:20 Tuesday morning to have a test run (he has to fast Monday night until the test), so we'll see if everything is still getting better then and if I'm still singing Dr. Mac's praises, lol.

So here he is, home, lil bit wobbly, defnitely worn out, but happy to be back with his momma for sure... shaved leg and all!










I will keep you all updated.


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

Welcome back, Tate! So glad to know that you are doing better~

Stay warm


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

What incredibly wonderful news! So happy to hear that he seems to be on the right path!


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

Ah, so cute. How great he's home. Hope he just gets better and better through the week-end!


----------



## debjen (Jan 4, 2010)

So glad Tate is home..hope he continues to improve.


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

Phew!!! So glad he is home and doing well!! Do you know what test they are doing on Tuesday? I hope they can find an answer, but one that is not bad!!


----------



## CelticKitti (Jul 1, 2010)

This brought tears of joy to my eyes. After the really bad doggy day I've had it's good to be crying with tears of joy for the first time all day! I wish Tate all the best and I hope he keeps getting better! Kodi and Mia send their best doggy wishes too.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Such good news - hoping he improves steadily over the next few days.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Reading this good news made my heart do a cartwheel; at my age no other part of me would have landed right. I'm _so glad _Tate has improved and is home in your loving arms. Holding my breath right along with you for Tuesday's test.


----------



## Karma'sACat (Jun 1, 2010)

I am so gld he is home and doing so much better!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Just wondering how the wee man fared through yesterday and overnight? Hoping all is well.


----------



## Spencer (Oct 7, 2009)

What a wonderful community we have here. I mean, I knew you guys were awesome, bit everyone's kind words, thoughts, and support have really been helpful. 

Right now, he is happily laying in my lap cleaning his face after filling his belly with the most foul smelling food I have ever owned. He was knocked out most of last night after coming home and slept through the night either on my chest or right beside me. Thankfully it has been quite easy, even though I am so paranoid now. 

As per my instructions, I have been keeping a close eye on him and haven't let him out of my sight. Which was easy last night because he just slept the entire time and I carried him most places... Except outside! He has been going potty just fine and frolics back to me once he is done. However, another thing that is making it super easy to watch him is that he won't let me out of his sight. I mean, I did abandon him at the vet. And he went overnight with the vet but not before he saw me first... So it probably rocked his little world. He won't lay beside me, even on a comfy blanket, unless I force him... He only wants to lay ON me. 

I've been able to make him eat the dry I/D, but only if I give it to him before he ever even sees the wet. He munched those cocoa puffs down and THEN I give him some wet. His appetite is good and he eats most of what I give him, but his belly gets full fast, so I am trying to feed him several small meals a day. No complaints yet 

I'm enjoying every moment with him right now and taking lots of pictures so I can see his progress as well as quell this weird fear I have that I won't have a good "last" picture of him if something happens. 

A is happy he is home, too, and loved on him this morning and even offered to let him cuddle. This is rare and pretty big. 

Oh... And I will be calling the vey today to see what test he will be having on Tuesday just so I can know and research a bit!


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

I'm so glad he is doing so well. It must have so horrible when he was so sick. I'd didn't see the thread till today. Do keep us posted on how he is doing.


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

Oh, Spence :afraid: - I just read the whole story !!!! I am sooo sorry to hear that you and your dearest tiny mandoodle had to go through such a scary event :hug:, my goodness : ((( Oh boy - he is such a fighter, he truly is such a special boy in so many ways :star::dog::star:

I am so relieved to hear that he is having super fast recovery and I am sure he will recover completely :act-up: since he bounced back already in matter of 2-3 days !!!!!:act-up: He is amazing !!!! AND lucky to have you :angel2:


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Glad to hear Tate is doing better! Please keep us posted


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Spencer, I am so sorry I have not commented until now. I only just saw this thread. I couldn't even read through it until I did a sneak peak at the last page to see how the little fellow made out. You and Tate were truly blessed and I pray that you continue to be so. 

I can't imagine having to got through something like this. I am sure, with more than one poodle, that this may happen to me someday, and I will be looking to our loving, caring forum members for support too. What a great community we have here!_


----------



## Spencer (Oct 7, 2009)

First full day home went well. I was paranoid the whole day and would wake him up constantly to make sure he was still here... put my hand on his chest to feel him breathe... and then rub his little head until he would fall back asleep and I would wait and watch him until I felt the need to do it again hours later. 

His appetite is still great. He at about half a cup of dry food today and several tablespoons of wet. He is pooping and peeing WONDERFULLY and even let me tame his wild mane with some scissors. Sadly, I had to cut his cute tail ppm off (that took forever to grow) because it was matted together with poop... Thanks, vets! Oh well, it will grow back! A said he is never having no tail hair again because it looks so wrong now!

I bought some baby shampoo to wash him with (as I ran out of dog shampoo awhile ago and have been using mine)... because that is what I always used to wash TQ with an it worked pretty well and kept her smelling good far longer than the expensive stuff I bought! This bath is happening I'm the morning before I head to go visit my aunt and cousins for my youngest cousin's 13th (!!!!) birthday. Tate will be coming with me because A may or may not stay at the house and may or may not clean tomorrow. 

We're cuddling watching Netflix episodes of Grey's Anatomy before he goes back out to potty for the night and possibly has a little to drink. 

Thanks guys... Today has been wonderful and I am so grateful for it with my little dude.


----------



## debjen (Jan 4, 2010)

Glad to hear he is doing so well..he's so cute in that picture.


----------



## Persia (Oct 14, 2010)

He is so cute in that photo. Persia sends little sweet hugs. Kudos, to your vet and praying for a full recovery.


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

YEEEAAAAAAAYYYY :cheers2::clover::cheers2:

I am so happy to hear Tate is doing great - what a relief :marchmellow: !!!!

He looks aaaaawesome in that royal-blue collar : )))), even his eyes look dark blue now LOL - what a darling !!!!! :act-up:


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

Awwww! Little man Tate should be the poster child for Snuggie!!! He's adorable! :beauty:


----------



## BigDog (Dec 14, 2010)

Sorry I am just now seeing this,but so happy that your little guy is on the mend =)
His eyes look bright in the last picture which is always a good sign.
I worked for a vet for years and although I don't like SD I do like the ID wet food for sick babies.
It has saved many a pet while I was working at the clinic =)
Hope Tate's tests turn out great and that it is not anything that can't be fixed.
Just one more thing,it could be he is laying on you instead of next to you for the warmth =)
I can't stress enough the importance of keeping him warm when his body is not creating it's own heat.You are a great poodle mom and Im sure you will bring him through this fine =)


----------



## Spencer (Oct 7, 2009)

I think when he follows me from place to place and passes up my fiancé on the way, and even gets off the couch with blankets wrapped abound him to sit by my head or try and sit by my feet as I work out... Its a liiiiiiiitle more than just for warmth. Just borderline obsession lol. He has been wearing his snuggie and other warm little sweaters since he got home and is usually wrapped in a blanket too or at least under one. It has been cold here, so we've been sharing!

We're braving a quick bath in a few to wash away the smell of sterile cleanliness. I'm going to go against my normal habits andtry to keep it short, as much as it will probably kill me to not lather, rinse, and repeat!

Also, called about the test on Tuesday and was unable to get info. I plan on calling Monday once the doctor is back in the office. 

We stopped at petsmart yesterday to pick up some soft paws for the cat (I stayed in the car with little man) and A came outside with a bagfull! :doh: got the cat some clearance toys, and a blanket... And got Tate a mini loofa dog. He knew it was for him and snatched it away before laying his head on top of it and falling back asleep. But all that leads up to me mentioning that he is wanting to play more and will even roll around on the ground and grunt and growl at you to play back... While it doesn't last long, I appreciate it for what it is, and love seeing him be himself, even just for a little bit before he konks out again. 

Appetite is still good but he is eating maybe half of what the bag says he should, and he is doing well keeping himself hydrated... And I know this because he lets me know that he needs to go NOW and frolics outside to pee. I haven't braved taking him out in the backyard and down the deck stairs because he is still wobbly and I'm still paranoid. (he lept off the bed this morning and about have me a heart attack...  all four legs went out from under him but he kept going.) 

Ah... Anyone have any ideas how to make him STOP licking the shaved area where the if catheter was? I distract him when I catch him, but I know how nasty those can get if they keep at them. 

Annnnnnd time to get a bath, medicated, fed, and go potty. Buy not necessarily in that order! (and I totally wouldn't trade places with my brother and his new puppy right now, lol, he just textede to telle they all had another sleepless night! This makes THREE. I told him to let her scream in the crate and she'll get over it, I think they might break before then!)










You guys are, again, awesome!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

YAY!!!! It sounds like Tate is doing terrific. I am so glad. You must be relieved beyond measure. Best of luck with the tests tomorrow. Just keep doing what you are doing. Sounds like you have it all figured out!


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

Good! Im glad to hear he continues to improve, even if just a little.


----------



## BigDog (Dec 14, 2010)

Everything sounds like he is recovring nicely and he looks so nice and toasty warm in his snuggy and blankets =)


----------



## Ruth (Nov 18, 2010)

Awww, he looks so adorable! Hope he gets better!


----------



## flufflvr (Mar 20, 2010)

Phew! I'm so glad to hear that he's doing so much better! Good luck on the tests.


----------



## Spencer (Oct 7, 2009)

Oh man, my typing on this phone is atrocious. Please excuse my weird typos throughout these six or so pages!


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Thank goodness and bless his sweet heart. He looks so snuggly. You are in much better spirits and handled things so well. I hope I do if I am tested with such traumatic sickness. Healing thoughts still coming his way for a speedy recovery : ) -


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

I just saw this thread and read through your traumatic ordeal. First, I am so glad Tate is on the mend!! He looks so sweet in his little snuggie. I hope he continues to improve each day. You're doing an amazing job as his nurse maid  Second, I am so sorry you had to go through this! Big poodle hugs coming your way from Lacey and me!


----------



## penny_ann (May 29, 2010)

Just saw this thread too. So happy that Tate is doing better and so sorry you all had to go through it! The first few posts had me in tears and I was almost afraid to keep reading.


----------



## Spencer (Oct 7, 2009)

Alright, update time. Went in for the check up and additional tests this morning...

The good news is that his blood glucose levels are back to normal, and he has gained a whole pound bringing his tiny total to 5 1/4 lbs. I have no idea how he got so little, as he was fine a few days before and didn't feel any lighter. Enter guilty feeling mama!

Bad news is, munchkin man had to have a huge syringe of blood taken from his jugular. Ouch! He took it like a champ buy ran back to me at the other end of the table like a baby. Not sure if I blame the guy! Also? The blood they took was for the GI tests being run at Texas A&M once the blood arrives there. This instead news, but it gets put in this paragraph because that lil ole test? $125. His entire overnight stay was about $300. How can one test cost much? Sheesh!

Anyway, it is paid for, and I will be very glad to see the results in a few days and hopefully figure out what is going on with him. Right now he is scooting around the carpet on his head stopping to get a bite of food every now and then. Little nerd. And the cat keeps running by trying to get him to play. Almost back to normal. 

And of course, no update on my miracle boy is complete without at least one picture!









What you can't see is that I was holding his ball hostage


----------



## PoodleMomAnew (Dec 22, 2010)

OMG. How precious he looks and and I am so happy for you that he is home and feeling better. Hang in there and know that we all are wishing the very best for you and your baby boy!!!


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

I went on vacation and had no idea you were having to deal with all of this. Poor little man poodle! What a champ though! He already looks so much better with all the love and attention you give him. You are a WONDERFUL poodle mom. 

Keep us updated on his progress. His sweet little face shows how much he loves you!


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

OK.... I know it's Sunday and tomorrow is a holiday, so if you are waiting on the mail, it's not the best time to ask. I just have to know how little Tate is feeling. Did you get the tests back from Texas A&M? 

Tate is such a sweet little rock star. He's the most 'adorable bad ass' poodle on the forum!


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

Thanks god ! I saw this at first and tears came to my eyes. I know how much you love him, and having suffered great loos myself this year past I do know how it feels.. Happy healing thoughts coming your way ! 
Feral Pudel is right. Cooked chicken breast w no seasoning and a wee bit of rice. Some digestive enhancer would be helpful at this point such as "fast track" he has been so depleted. Did they suggest pedialyte?


----------



## Spencer (Oct 7, 2009)

BFF, no call from the vet this whole week... I'm hoping for Monday (the vet is open half a day), but I was thinking of taking him in today to be weighed anyway. I doubt the vet in his case is in, but I can always check. Depends on if I can wake A up to go with me, lol. 

BRP, they haven't suggested giving him any additives... But my now new age when it comes to dogs mother has been looking at products she thinks I should consider buying. As for food, he is still eating the I/D (and ate a whole cup yesterday!) but not with very much gusteau. I plan to finish the bag off then look and see what our options are. A wants to feed him kibble again (I think A is secretly convinced it was the raw that made him sick but won't admit it), but I am unsure. I don't think A remembers what a pain it was to find a kibble he did well on and would eat for extended periods of time. We still have a majority of the I/D left so I do have a bit to decide. 

And as for my little rock star, he is death shaking his porcupine toy next to my head... Guess it is time for some tug 'o war! I'll let you guys know who wins.


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

> Tate is such a sweet little rock star. He's the most 'adorable bad ass' poodle on the forum!


AGREED 100 % !!!!!!!!! :first: If this forum was a Disney movie, Tate would be one of the most memorable and cutest characters by far !!!!!!!! : )))))

PS: Sooooo glad to hear that mandoodle is doing well (KTW !!!) and is still eating ! I am sure he is gaining weight nicely :act-up:


----------



## NewPoodleLove (Dec 29, 2010)

He is such a cutie!! Glad he is doing better and will keep you both in my thoughts :rainbow:


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

Yea! I'm glad to hear he is back on the porcupine prowl. 

Keeping you in my thoughts for good test results.


----------

